# new variant?



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

I was fascinated by how Rili can maintain its clarity and yet by selectively breeding them they had not lost all pigment. Through my chats with Silane about Rili I was told that there was probably only 10 blue rili's in the world. That being said I did not want to give up in achieving a blue Rili but instead of constantly breeding Rili I turned to Caridina. I noticed that in my cull tanks there were snowwhites and golden bees which exhibit the same patterns as rili where partial pigment has been lost in the abdominal area. I took those out and knowing that I can get blue out by crossing with blue bolts and BKK. I crossed them and these 2 shows some promise of being blue head. They are still young and I can see some blue peering through the cracks in its head. There is still a ways to go in getting it full blue but I believe it can be done.


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

Nice picture and cool shrimp


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I like the red rilis (as a personal preference). But if you must, go ahead and create some blue rili and maybe even some Tn23 rilis. Frank the mad scientist is at it again !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Frank those ones constantly come out from my shrimps, worth $5 dollars? Maybe?


----------

